# I hate when this happens....



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

So I have my knitting group over, and they all think there is a strange energy in my sword room. I've been thinking about selling that 1700's sword that's haunted, and then I go and find this...

http://io9.com/sword-for-sale-warni...utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

So not only is she selling her haunted sword for less than I paid for mine, but I bet she scores points for being in her 70's. I mean really, if you bought a haunted sword would you rather buy it from a 70 something year old hag or a 50 something year old hag? Next time I just post it on e-bay.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off I am really surprised that little old lady can hold that thing up, it's gota be in the 15 pound range. And your right, old people selling old stuff seems to add credibility to the deal for some reason. Where do you take an item like that to have it certified thats it is what you think it is. 
Can't you just see that old lady riding into battle on her war horse, sword in hand, epic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The comments that follow the story are hilarious:jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! That little old lady looks so small compared to the sword. Looks like Excaliber. I liked reading the comments too. 

Scareme - I hope you're on the mend and Rick is taking good care of you. I hope and pray you get some relief when you go to Denver. Hugs to you girlie!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I was not aware that picture of me with my haunted sword was in general circulation! Any takers?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I can trade you some belly button lint, a pair of skates, and a hairball that my cat gave me this morning for it.


----------

